# Geeks + Gamers has Zack Snyder on livestream. Snyder calls them a hate movement. Sperging ensues.



## TheShedCollector (Mar 18, 2021)

This story starts when Hollywood DC Movie maker and father of the year Zack Snyder was invited to a suicide prevention charity livestream with the internets favourite manchildren and profesional cons00mers Geeks + Gamers. 

Snyder joined the livestream, looked visibly uncomfortable, and called them a hate group.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





If anyone has a longer copy of the livestream, please DM it to me so I can put it in here for full context.

Where most people would just call him an asshole and move on, G+G decided to go on a three hour long cope stream which is quite possibly the most cringy thing ever broadcast on the internet.  






Several other adjacent retards have also produced hours of cope and cry streams, most notably Ethan Van Sciver






All this because they were keen to suckle at the teet of a cuck who paid so little attention to his daughter she committed suicide.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 18, 2021)

This entire story is a masterpiece.
I’m framing it and putting it on a wall, next to my framed (seasonal waifu bait) picture.


----------



## Plank (Mar 18, 2021)

Never seen a Zack Snyder movie. From the brief clip that I listened to him on the livestream he came off a complete piece of shit.


----------



## TheShedCollector (Mar 18, 2021)

I've just spotted loads of folk already talking about this in the Comicsgate thread. There's loads more spergy videos already there.






						#Comicsgate
					

Twitter suspended me for saying "I'm not afraid of sodomites" to some SJW calling me a homophobe. So I'm very bored. Any new drama instead of old news?




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2021)

His daughter killed herself so he had to stop directing  Batman v Superman, consoooomers agitate for over a year to get him back on the project and fulfill his vision of the project.
Some of the biggest agitators for this mess invite him on a charity stream for suicide prevention, he shits all over them.
I don't know why any of these consoooomers expected any differently.
Literally every person involved in the stream is a massive faggot.

I love it [insert Sam Hyde quote about wanting you dead here].


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Mar 18, 2021)

This man has never made a good movie.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

Why do retards (both left and right) think Zack Snyder is an "ourguy" for the right?
The man is a super liberal wanker and even in his JL movie has the terrorists be RW reactionaries bombing a bank with kids in it for no reason other than "turning back time to the dark ages". Said terrorists then lose embarrassingly to a 120-lbs Gal Gadot who looks as much like Wonder Woman as Brianna Wu looks like a woman.

And yet cows like Moviebob for some reason thinks Snyder and fans are super MAGAs who insulted god Whedon by not liking his MCU-lite movie and insulted him twice by making his own version that got released today despite the wishes of corporate retards at WB.

I hope G+G seethes for years about this. Not because I like Zack Snyder (Watchmen sucked, stop coping), but because they're faggots who think anyone who isn't dressing as a tranny is immediately on their side. Hollywood is not on your side. Not even the conservicucks like James Woods or Chris Pratt would want to be seen next to any of you.



Not Really Here said:


> His daughter killed herself


Because it's that embarrassing to be related to Zack Snyder.



Not Really Here said:


> consoooomers agitate for over a year to get him back on the project and fulfill his vision of the project.
> Some of the biggest agitators for this mess invite him on a charity stream for suicide prevention, he shits all over them.


Fucking poetry.
Now watch all roles get reversed and faggots like Bob wish for a JL 2 while Team G&G and all their ilk renounce the DCEU.


----------



## byuu (Mar 18, 2021)

Pee Wee Herman said:


> This man has never made a good movie.


I like some of his movies.
But it's pathetic how people politicise his movies: I like these pieces of overly commercialised pop culture garbage over the other ones - Take that, libs!


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

I haven't been this entertained by people coping their heroes hate them since Mark Hamill took a shit on his MAGA fans who defended him over TLJ.
Leftoids may be degenerate retards, but rightoids are naive idiots who would trust a thief with their life savings. So desperate for a friend, any friend, these fools...


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Mar 18, 2021)

Ya Boi Zack weighed in.





Is understanding of Snyder's reaction, especially since someone onstream cringely introduced him as 'leader of our movement'.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Mar 18, 2021)

Clearly Snyder didn't go to the Cavill school of understanding people don't like shitty products.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Mar 18, 2021)

It blows my mind that nobody on the stream even attempted to challenge Snyder on the shit he said.

Instead, they wait until after he's gone to say anything.  Too late, idiots!


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Mar 18, 2021)

Geeks & Gamers did nothing wrong.


----------



## Potatoherder (Mar 18, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> It blows my mind that nobody on the stream even attempted to challenge Snyder on the shit he said.
> 
> Instead, they wait until after he's gone to say anything.  Too late, idiots!


According to Jeremy, he was in contact with them during the stream and directly told them not to counter it. Would have loved someone to bring up the current genocide in china and make snyder squirm.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> It blows my mind that nobody on the stream even attempted to challenge Snyder on the shit he said.


Several of them wanted to give them a piece of mind (Especially some guy named Ryan who was a super-stan of the Snyder cut and Snyder DCEU) but Jeremy decided that he loves to eat cock on his own stream (   ) and told them all to stand down and not be angry.

I hope that Ryan guy learned a valuable lesson; never meet your idols.

And I wonder if Snyder realizes he just burned his last bridge.
Wokescolds hate him, and soyboys think his movies are too problematic. Rightoids with bad taste were his last remaining audience and he may have fucked himself over if this blows up.

Personally, I would've told Jeremy to go fuck himself and tell Snyder what he thinks about the Chinese Uyghurs if he's such a stan for Asian lives and his thoughts on the months of Black on Asian crime if he's so concerned in light of "recent events". 
But they're faggots who liked a faggot director, so they stood down and ate the shit Zack served him, and are probably watching his movie right now while crying, lol.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Mar 18, 2021)

I really have no idea what Jeremy was expecting with this. Zack Snyder is deeply entrenched in the Hollywood system and his whole "Fandom Menace" deal mocks that system. Snyder was always going to go on there and denounce them because he sees this "Snyder cut" deal as his ticket back in with Warner Bros., especially now that Gunn is back with Disney and Whedon's been #MeToo'd. Dude was never one of your "good boys", dumbass; there are no good boys in Hollywood. Just snakes and you got bit by one. By the way, get ready for the mainstream media to flog you some more once the Snyder cut fails to make any appreciable difference to HBO Max.

Not that it makes Snyder shitting on the people who basically bought him and his shitty movie a second chance. Snyder is still a colossal, flash-in-the-pan faggot who is riding high right now because most of his peers and successors have been cancelled. That's going to run out once Justice League fails again and whatever handouts he gets from pulling this are done.



Ita Mori said:


> Several of them wanted to give them a piece of mind (Especially some guy named Ryan who was a super-stan of the Snyder cut and Snyder DCEU) but Jeremy decided that he loves to eat cock on his own stream (  ) and told them all to stand down and not be angry.



It was stupid to sit there and take it like a cuck. Having a dozen 'tards screaming at a Hollywood director would have probably been worse, but Jeremy or someone else should have spoke up.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

Francis York Morgan said:


> By far the stupidest thing to do was to sit there and take it like a cuck.


What are youtubers, if not cucks and whores?
What youtuber, left or right, has ever confronted the establishment govt or media and their goons and won?

Did Sargon win anybody over in politics?
How about Brianna Wu?
Cenk Uygur?

How about in media?
When Angry Joe berated that guy who does the game awards show and the guy invited him to host the show, what happened? Did Joe show him how it's done?
No, he was embarrassed live on air for all to laugh at.
This is not as big on-scale, but the result is the same; they got shat on and whimpered like bitches.

How they were able to take being smeared as a hate group when they had the most diverse cast of women and men Snyder has probably ever been in a call with... cucks and whores, that's how.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Mar 18, 2021)

TheShedCollector said:


> Several other adjacent retards have also produced hours of cope and cry streams, most notably Ethan Van Sciver


Tagging @FROG.


----------



## verissimus (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Several of them wanted to give them a piece of mind (Especially some guy named Ryan who was a super-stan of the Snyder cut and Snyder DCEU) but Jeremy decided that he loves to eat cock on his own stream (   ) and told them all to stand down and not be angry.
> 
> I hope that Ryan guy learned a valuable lesson; never meet your idols.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Snyder was screwed either way.  Even if this didn't happen, would you honestly see any of the big studios give him a big franchise to work with again?  I highly doubt it.


----------



## Anya15 (Mar 18, 2021)

My only noteworthy contributIon to th8s is believe Ryan kinel is hamburger helper jeremy & fandom menace jeremy’s weird clone alien baby. It's the only logical explanation as to why he looks like gollum from lord of the rings......Or it's fetal alcohol syndrome.


----------



## verissimus (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> What are youtubers, if not cucks and whores?
> What youtuber, left or right, has ever confronted the establishment govt or media and their goons and won?
> 
> Did Sargon win anybody over in politics?
> ...



Sounds like something Jim would say.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 18, 2021)

Headshotmaster138 said:


> Geeks & Gamers did nothing wrong.


Expecting any Hollyfreak to act like a human is wrong, yes they did something wrong.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Mar 18, 2021)

verissimus said:


> I'm pretty sure Snyder was screwed either way.  Even if this didn't happen, would you honestly see any of the big studios give him a big franchise to work with again?  I highly doubt it.


He is supposedly taking over from Patty Jenkins for Wonder Woman 3, so that's something.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

verissimus said:


> I'm pretty sure Snyder was screwed either way.  Even if this didn't happen, would you honestly see any of the big studios give him a big franchise to work with again?  I highly doubt it.


Stop giving hollywood leeway; it's why they keep fucking you over. (Not you specifically)

As for what Zack could've done:
- Talk to the guy with the most clout on the stream and tell him your predicament behind the scenes or before the stream airs. But at that point, why did Zack even agree to be on it if he didn't like it? Reeks of tard logic.

- Don't show up. You think they're racists and that they endorse Asian homicide; why go?

- Have some fucking balls and take a second to thank your fans and audience at home for supporting a charity stream and for supporting your  work. No need to endorse anything, just give a generic salutation and thank you.



verissimus said:


> Sounds like something Jim would say.


Who's Jim?


----------



## FROG (Mar 18, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> Tagging @FROG.


Nice!  Enjoy my cope and cry stream.  Horrendously embarrassing night.


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Mar 18, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Expecting any Hollyfreak to act like a human is wrong, yes they did something wrong.


You think I didn't already know that? I hope after this, G&G learns from this and not to trust any celebrity, even those on the right because they are nothing more than controlled opposition.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Mar 18, 2021)

Why are these nerds so retarded?


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

FROG said:


> Nice!  Enjoy my cope and cry stream.  Horrendously embarrassing night.


That's your stream? 
Who's that Eric guy? Seems way more sensible about all of this than the rest.


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> That's your stream?
> Who's that Eric guy? Seems way more sensible about all of this than the rest.


That's Youngrippa59. He's pretty based. 



			https://www.youtube.com/user/youngrippa59


----------



## FROG (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> That's your stream?
> Who's that Eric guy? Seems way more sensible about all of this than the rest.


Yeah, Eric's a good dude.  You should check out his channel.


----------



## Overly Serious (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm seriously missing some context here because I don't understand what this drama is all about. Or else the standards for what upsets these people are so low I'm just not getting it. I watched about ten / fifteen minutes of that video from the time when he came on. All I saw was him preempt the interview with saying that despite some earlier conversation there was still some banner or something that made it look like the charity was affiliated with this channel. I got the strong impression that he'd previously asked them to remove it and when he came on just before to join the stream he saw that it was still there.

Is that what this is all about? Him asking them to remove a banner? Because I started skipping ahead and still didn't see anything that should provoke some big hissy fit. Someone point me at where the shit happens, please?


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

Overly Serious said:


> I'm seriously missing some context here because I don't understand what this drama is all about. Or else the standards for what upsets these people are so low I'm just not getting it. I watched about ten / fifteen minutes of that video from the time when he came on. All I saw was him preempt the interview with saying that despite some earlier conversation there was still some banner or something that made it look like the charity was affiliated with this channel. I got the strong impression that he'd previously asked them to remove it and when he came on just before to join the stream he saw that it was still there.
> 
> Is that what this is all about? Him asking them to remove a banner? Because I started skipping ahead and still didn't see anything that should provoke some big hissy fit. Someone point me at where the shit happens, please?


He saw that the charity page had the G&G logo and thus gave his spiel.
He basically called them (all of them, even the black guys and asian women) a hate group and that he does not want to be thought associated with the G&G brand given their past and in light of recent events, insinuating they're also pro-Asian murder. He went as far as to remind people he has a half-asian daughter and thus does not like any of the bigots he's talking to.

My guess is somebody told him that G&G are racists who hate women like Brie Larson and that doesn't fly with liberal Zack Snyder.

The funny is in watching Jeremy cope and a guy named Uche try and justify Zack despite Zack pissing on their faces and calling it complementary lemonade.

Edit: Uche actually said that the bitch move wouldn't be to take his smears lying down, but to tell Snyder to fuck himself with a rusty wrench for the duration of his movie; that's the bitch move!
LMAO what a cuckold bootlicker.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Who's Jim?


Mister Metokur?


----------



## verissimus (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Stop giving hollywood leeway; it's why they keep fucking you over. (Not you specifically)
> 
> As for what Zack could've done:
> - Talk to the guy with the most clout on the stream and tell him your predicament behind the scenes or before the stream airs. But at that point, why did Zack even agree to be on it if he didn't like it? Reeks of tard logic.
> ...



I was just saying Snyder is probably screwed anyway as a matter of fact, not trying to defend what he did.  Granted, hindsight being 20/20, I have no idea why he decided to talk to the G + G crowd.  He should have just did the stream on Tyrone Magnus channel (who was on the stream for those that didn't watch it).

Jim = Mister Metokur.

He specifically went out of his way to laugh at Carl Benjamin trying to run for office because he was a YouTuber.  As per usual, he was ahead of the curve.

Cross posting from another disaster thread



Ita Mori said:


> GET FUCKED, LOSERS.
> 
> This is what you get for thinking anyone in hollywood is "ourguy".
> You got played by Zack so he could have his shitty movie his way instead of being tainted by that soyboy Whedon, and then he shits on you in gratitude.
> ...



Watch the cut bomb, and then these people make an about-face and say  yeah, we knew this was going to happen even after shilling for the "Snyder Cut" for so long.  FFS...again, speaking with a bit of hindsight here, but man.  How do these people feel shilling the "Snyder Cut" for so long?  To me, that's the most pathetic thing.  That and thinking shilling for the "Snyder Cut" was some how taking it to Hollywood.  As you said, these people need to get it through their heads, most of Hollywood (certainly the ones with the deep pockets) doesn't care about you especially if you have the "wrong opinions".  And most of Hollywood isn't even worth supporting anyway even if they didn't go out of their way to crap on fans.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

verissimus said:


> I was just saying Snyder is probably screwed anyway


Nope. 
He's won, bigly.
By the time this blows up, most of the useful idiots have already seen his movie and boosted the HBO Max sub numbers. Their anger and feelings of betrayal means nothing to Zacky boy after that.
At the same time, the ex-detractors and hollywood shills will suddenly love it that Zack told those nasty right-wingers off and start advocating for WW3, which already has normie support because strong empowered woman. Zack will momentarily regain his clout with WB and Twitter.

He wins, Snyderverse fans get cucked again.


----------



## verissimus (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Zack will momentarily regain his clout with WB and Twitter.



Yeah...for about 15 minutes which is being charitable.  Honestly, who cares about Zack Snyder or his movies.  The guy is, to put it nicely, is a bit of kook and his movies are at best hit or miss. 

As for fans, yeah, they're getting squat.  Hopefully this shuts them up for good.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

verissimus said:


> How do these people feel shilling the "Snyder Cut" for so long?


I have more respect and empathy for people shilling the Snyder cut because they like shitty movies like MoS or BvS and just wanted closure on the now-dead Snyderverse, than people who shilled just to "stick it" to Hollywood.
Lol; you stick it to Hollywood by... supporting a guy one tier above 00s Michael Bay who's desperate to get back on Hollywood's good graces again?

Why would anyone think Zack Snyder wants to go the way of Gina Carano? Did they think Zack would be happy to direct movies for Ben Shapiro or Kirk Cameron instead of getting millions of dollars to make another Sucker punch type movie?

Jesus H, I could see shilling for a Hollywood director if he was an old school guy or a guy who's beliefs are not for sale, but those directors are fucking dead.
Other retards think Quentin Tarantino or Todd Philips are "theirguys" because they made a few good films and don't like going woke, but fail to see that they still despise conservitards and will never stop being Hollywood liberals.
Hell, if libtards weren't, well, libtards, they'd see Joker was a very leftist-sympathetic film. But noooo, leftists are retards who think a film that isn't pushing CRT is a MAGA Nazi incel fantasy and right wingers are retards who are so desperate for a voice in Hollywood and shilled for a movie that is against everything they value.


----------



## Overly Serious (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> He saw that the charity page had the G&G logo and thus gave his spiel.
> He basically called them (all of them, even the black guys and asian women) a hate group and that he does not want to be thought associated with the G&G brand given their past and in light of recent events, insinuating they're also pro-Asian murder. He went as far as to remind people he has a half-asian daughter and thus does not like any of the bigots he's talking to.
> 
> My guess is somebody told him that G&G are racists who hate women like Brie Larson and that doesn't fly with liberal Zack Snyder.
> ...


Okay, so I *did* see the part that people are upset about. I didn't get any of what you just said from it. I saw him say that the charity wasn't affiliated with the channel, for whatever reason, he gave none but he did imply pretty strongly that he'd asked them to clear that up previously and didn't think they had. He then alluded briefly to being upset about attacks on asian people. And then they all talked about the movie. I didn't see him say any of the stuff you just said he did and he chatted affably with them after that I could see. Where is the drama?


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 18, 2021)

Overly Serious said:


> Okay, so I *did* see the part that people are upset about. I didn't get any of what you just said from it. I saw him say that the charity wasn't affiliated with the channel, for whatever reason, he gave none but he did imply pretty strongly that he'd asked them to clear that up previously and didn't think they had. He then alluded briefly to being upset about attacks on asian people. And then they all talked about the movie. I didn't see him say any of the stuff you just said he did and he chatted affably with them after that I could see. Where is the drama?


If you're only seeing the exact bit then you're not seeing the whole picture. You have to watch the videos in order to actually get it.
I condensed it as best I could, IDK what else you'd want.
Watch it yourself then.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 18, 2021)

Why did he associate the nerds with the recent gook shooting?


----------



## Overly Serious (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> If you're only seeing the exact bit then you're not seeing the whole picture. You have to watch the videos in order to actually get it.
> I condensed it as best I could, IDK what else you'd want.
> Watch it yourself then.



I watched quarter of an hour from when he came in, got bored waiting for the supposed drama and started skipping ahead, Maybe I'm just lacking context and it's all obvious to those more familiar. But I never saw him suggest they were a hate group or anything like that. Just wanting to make clear that he thought they had made it look like they were behind or part of the charity or something.


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Mar 18, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Why did he associate the nerds with the recent gook shooting?


Because Geeks and Gamers have been called Alt-Righters despite it not being true at all.


----------



## verissimus (Mar 18, 2021)

Hatoful Dandy said:


> He is supposedly taking over from Patty Jenkins for Wonder Woman 3, so that's something.



Keyword being supposedly.  I highly doubt it.  And even if that were the case, who wants to see another Wonder Woman movie?  Not much of a consolation prize if you ask me.


----------



## Oats12345 (Mar 18, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Why do retards (both left and right) think Zack Snyder is an "ourguy" for the right?
> The man is a super liberal wanker and even in his JL movie has the terrorists be RW reactionaries bombing a bank with kids in it for no reason other than "turning back time to the dark ages". Said terrorists then lose embarrassingly to a 120-lbs Gal Gadot who looks as much like Wonder Woman as Brianna Wu looks like a woman.
> 
> And yet cows like Moviebob for some reason thinks Snyder and fans are super MAGAs who insulted god Whedon by not liking his MCU-lite movie and insulted him twice by making his own version that got released today despite the wishes of corporate retards at WB.
> ...


From what I remmber Zack Synder like Ayn Rand or some shit.
The only place I saw him listed as a right winger was Rationalwiki which is a super leftie site that sees anyone close to moderate as a Nazi. So you shouldn't take that extremely accurate.

But honesty what did they expect. They do realized Hollywood hates them right? If Zack Synder came out saying he loves geek and gamers. It would end his career in a heart beat. I hope they realize not every one is a Gina Carano.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Mar 18, 2021)

"Fat-Dumb 'right' wing consumers believe a cog in the system they hate is a voice for them.  Cope and salt insures."


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Mar 18, 2021)

For years, I've heard and seen other people say that Snyder is into Ayn Rand as if it's common knowledge.  Is that all just speculation based on his films ... Or has Snyder _actually_ said that he's a fan?

Anyway, Geeks + Gamers made a grave mistake even asking him to join the stream.  We all know it was for clout, and it blew up in their faces.

Snyder is a typical Hollywood, virtue-signaling jackass who doesn't even make good movies, and Geek + Gamers set themselves up for last night's humiliation. *Never trust people from Hollywood, for crying out loud.*

And it's still infuriating to know that nobody stood up for themselves.  I watched part of their "aftermath" stream, and it was so full of cope that it was astounding.  Lots of people saying "We took the high road" or some bullshit.  No, all of you failed to stand up for yourselves, and you let someone slander you just because they are famous.  There is absolutely zero dignity in what happened last night, and it was pathetic.

Fellow anti-SJWs and conservatives are just so, so weak when the chips are down.  It's infuriating.  Things won't get better until you make them better.  Last night was the moment to tell someone from Hollywood to go to hell to their face, and they didn't do it.


----------



## Oats12345 (Mar 18, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> For years, I've heard and seen other people say that Snyder is into Ayn Rand as if it's common knowledge.  Is that all just speculation based on his films ... Or has Snyder _actually_ said that he's a fan?
> 
> Anyway, Geeks + Gamers made a grave mistake even asking him to join the stream.  We all know it was for clout, and it blew up in their faces.
> 
> ...


I agree. Honeslty I don't know where the "Zach Snyder is a fan of Ayn Rand comes form". It's just something I have heard around the internet.

Seriously what a bunch of pussies. I would have stood up to myself


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Mar 18, 2021)

Oats12345 said:


> I agree. Honeslty I don't know where the "Zach Snyder is a fan of Ayn Rand comes form". It's just something I have heard around the internet.
> 
> Seriously what a bunch of pussies. I would have stood up to myself


I don't feel sorry for Geeks + Gamers ... But I do feel sorry for their subscribers, and for anyone who is a disenfranchised nerd because of what's happened to their media over the past decade.  When Snyder said what he said, he was clearly also referring to anyone who may share some of the same opinions as them, too.

The time to "be civil," to "take the high road," and to "turn the other cheek" is flat-out *over*. It's long overdue to start flinging the dirt back at these people.


----------



## EnemyStand (Mar 18, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> I don't feel sorry for Geeks + Gamers ... But I do feel sorry for their subscribers, and for anyone who is a disenfranchised nerd because of what's happened to their media over the past decade.  When Snyder said what he said, he was clearly also referring to anyone who may share some of the same opinions as them, too.
> 
> The time to "be civil," to "take the high road," and to "turn the other cheek" is flat-out *over*. It's long overdue to start flinging the dirt back at these people.


Yeah. Conservatives do this all the time. "Oh I took the high road!" Bitch, no you did not. You got BTFO'd. Taking the high road is when someone starts really REEEing and not engaging in it. You can mock spineless soyboys on the Internet, but if you can't do it in real life GTFO. I do it, I do it loud and at WORST I got a few college kids glaring at me. If one of them wants to go, I'll deal with that when it happens.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Mar 18, 2021)

Shit like this is why the non cucked right wing has been reduced to shitposting and fantasizing about civil war on backwater forums and websites. Enjoy that boot leather.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Mar 18, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> Yeah. Conservatives do this all the time. "Oh I took the high road!" Bitch, no you did not. You got BTFO'd. Taking the high road is when someone starts really REEEing and not engaging in it. You can mock spineless soyboys on the Internet, but if you can't do it in real life GTFO. I do it, I do it loud and at WORST I got a few college kids glaring at me. If one of them wants to go, I'll deal with that when it happens.


Seriously.  The fact that conservatives (whatever that means anymore, but I digress) conflate "taking the high road" with not standing up for yourself pisses me the hell off.  Conservatives act like battered, gaslit spouses.  I have been _over_ this shit since 2012, and that was before a lot of the SJW/Cultural Marxism shit even started in the mainstream.  Imagine how tired I am now!

What's the worst that could have happened if someone had called out Snyder for his completely out of line and disrespectful comments? That Snyder would have bitched his way out of the livestream with a temper tantrum? That would have been _fantastic_ if he had done that; it would have made _him_ look bad, no question.

The worst possible outcome happened last night, and Geeks + Gamers are mostly to blame for it. They are to blame for putting trust in a director from an industry that _hates_ them, and they are to blame for not defending themselves whatsoever. They fucked up royally, and it especially sucks, because like I said before: They had the unique chance to tell someone from Hollywood to go to hell to their face, and they blew it. The moment's passed, the damage is done, and they'll never get another chance like that again.

Oh, how I wish that Young Rippa had been on that stream with Snyder.  He was the only dude on the G+G aftermath stream that had _any _sort of sense.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Mar 18, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> Oh, how I wish that Young Rippa had been on that stream with Snyder.  He was the only dude on the G+G aftermath stream that had _any _sort of sense.


Not entirely convinced about Rippa being the voice of reason in this debacle.

Rippa gives it the whole “Hell yeah, bitch/come at me brah etc etc” rabblerousing indignation; but whatever one thinks of G&G, they were on a charity livestream and thus in a really difficult position. Telling Snyder to fuck off on a suicide prevention live fundraiser would have been hella whack optics; 1000x worse than what is happening now for Jeremy.

The best take on this was from EVS. He pointed out in the early moments of his own stream sniping of Jeremy that a good response would have been a measured, polite reminder that there is no hate or targeted harassment from G&G; only the representing of disenfranchised fans of everything nerd and the rebuttal from constant slurs against fandoms by Hollywood/press which Snyder should be all too familiar with. That would have been great.

Leaving Snyder completely unchallenged however was a huge, perhaps fatal error for the G&G ‘brand’. Snyder really stitched dem G&G boys a kipper. I dislike Jeremy but have an element of sympathy for him & Ryan here.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Mar 18, 2021)

Mix Me a Molotov! said:


> Not entirely convinced about Rippa being the voice of reason in this debacle.
> 
> Rippa gives it the whole “Hell yeah, bitch/come at me brah etc etc” rabblerousing indignation; but whatever one thinks of G&G, they were on a charity livestream and thus in a really difficult position. Telling Snyder to fuck off on a suicide prevention live fundraiser would have been hella whack optics; 1000x worse than what is happening now for Jeremy.
> 
> ...



Rippa is doing a livestream right now, saying that there's a difference between confrontation and blowing up on someone.  He's specifically saying that there's a way to confront someone and defend yourself without resorting to yelling or namecalling.  It's not at all losing your temper when someone says a lie about you, and then you confront them about it.

Rippa is an abrasive dude, but appears to be rather level headed about it.  On the stream last night, I could tell that he was biting his tongue and trying to tell everyone as nicely as possible that what happened was one giant L, and then someone on the stream called him a bitch for it.  So ... There you go.

G+G and Jeremy royally screwed up.  Jeremy lined his lambs for the slaughter by even having Snyder on and being so trusting about it, and then the people on the stream were too chickenshit to even tell Snyder, "We're not a hate group, just so you know."


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 18, 2021)

Mix Me a Molotov! said:


> Not entirely convinced about Rippa being the voice of reason in this debacle.
> 
> Rippa gives it the whole “Hell yeah, bitch/come at me brah etc etc” rabblerousing indignation; but whatever one thinks of G&G, they were on a charity livestream and thus in a really difficult position. Telling Snyder to fuck off on a suicide prevention live fundraiser would have been hella whack optics; 1000x worse than what is happening now for Jeremy.
> 
> ...


Here is how you challenge him:
Mr. Snyder this a charity stream.
What does this have to do with the money we are trying to raise?


----------



## Headshotmaster138 (Mar 18, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> Yeah. Conservatives do this all the time. "Oh I took the high road!" Bitch, no you did not. You got BTFO'd. Taking the high road is when someone starts really REEEing and not engaging in it. You can mock spineless soyboys on the Internet, but if you can't do it in real life GTFO. I do it, I do it loud and at WORST I got a few college kids glaring at me. If one of them wants to go, I'll deal with that when it happens.


Fucking based dude.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 18, 2021)

Zach Snyder managed to make Ben Affleck more boring than he ever was in BvS. I think at that point, him being a “voice of reason” should have ended then and there.



The High Prophet of Truth said:


> Shit like this is why the non cucked right wing has been reduced to shitposting and fantasizing about civil war on backwater forums and websites. Enjoy that boot leather.


Geeks and gamers can’t rise up without a Keanu Reeves telling them how to be a samurai, after they sell out your fanbase for Chinese sponsors.


----------



## EnemyStand (Mar 18, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Geeks and gamers can’t rise up without a Keanu Reeves telling them how to be a samurai, after they sell out your fanbase for Chinese sponsors.


No kidding. It's the language of losers. "If only we had Hollywood celebrities on our side, if only colleges weren't Commie recruitment centers, if only, if only if only..." Time for everyone to put on our big boy and big girl pants. This is what it is to be the counterculture. It isn't easy. It isn't fun. But the job of the counterculture is to push back on what's popular and challenge ideas. And when I say challenge ideas, I don't mean own the libs of Twitter. People these days want to float through life. If the right wing wants to survive, it has to make do with what it has and do some real grassroots shit, and that includes challenging those who come into our house spewing bullshit.

Geekdom is a good place to start, but we do have to do more than just building a clubhouse and painting No Libs Allowed on the sign.


----------



## jje100010001 (Mar 18, 2021)

Wow I thought he was going to at least be somewhat decent, but then he goes and clowns himself.

Guess that was too much to hope for.


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 18, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> No kidding. It's the language of losers. "If only we had Hollywood celebrities on our side, if only colleges weren't Commie recruitment centers, if only, if only if only..." Time for everyone to put on our big boy and big girl pants. This is what it is to be the counterculture. It isn't easy. It isn't fun. But the job of the counterculture is to push back on what's popular and challenge ideas. And when I say challenge ideas, I don't mean own the libs of Twitter. People these days want to float through life. If the right wing wants to survive, it has to make do with what it has and do some real grassroots shit, and that includes challenging those who come into our house spewing bullshit.
> 
> Geekdom is a good place to start, but we do have to do more than just building a clubhouse and painting No Libs Allowed on the sign.


You COUNTER attack and point out how this man instead of trying to raise money for HIS cause came in a politicized a tragedy.


----------



## verissimus (Mar 18, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> Here is how you challenge him:
> Mr. Snyder this a charity stream.
> What does this have to do with the money we are trying to raise?



I can't deny I like the brevity of that response but I think this could have been better :  We agree with everything you said Mr. Snyder but the part where you claimed that we're a hate group.  

And if he wanted to challenge that, they should have then told him that either he must have them confused with someone else or someone has misinformed him.


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 18, 2021)

verissimus said:


> I can't deny I like the brevity of that response but I think this could have been better :  We agree with everything you said Mr. Snyder but the part where you claimed that we're a hate group.
> 
> And if he wanted to challenge that, they should have then told him that either he must have them confused with someone else or someone has misinformed him.


Yep.
ANYTHING but sit there and say nothing.
Especially these fee fee stream after!
HOW does that look like to potential investors?
These whiners do not create anything besides EVS and Rippa but I would not consider them to be a part of TFM.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 18, 2021)

Everyone involved on both sides of this is retarded

Like this whole thing was like two retard trains crashing together


----------



## KingSaber (Mar 19, 2021)

And now I’m kinda regretting knowing more about this whole mess. From what I understand so far, there were a lot of wrongs on both sides: Snyder misrepresenting them as a hate group while Geeks and Gamers just took that abuse like a bunch of cucks. This basically became another case of retards screeching at retards...


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 19, 2021)

This thread in a nutshell.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Mar 19, 2021)

Got to respect Snyder's hustle of selling these soyboys the same shitty movies twice. Occasionally you have to beat up the bitch to force her to stay loyal. Consumer fags can only cope, sneed and dilate.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Mar 19, 2021)

Alt-Right *or Alt-Right pandering * youtubers are shocked to discover an outspoken Leftist director from Liberal Hollywood doesn't like them case# 999XXXX.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Mar 19, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> No kidding. It's the language of losers. "If only we had Hollywood celebrities on our side, if only colleges weren't Commie recruitment centers, if only, if only if only..." Time for everyone to put on our big boy and big girl pants. This is what it is to be the counterculture. It isn't easy. It isn't fun. But the job of the counterculture is to push back on what's popular and challenge ideas. And when I say challenge ideas, I don't mean own the libs of Twitter. People these days want to float through life. If the right wing wants to survive, it has to make do with what it has and do some real grassroots shit, and that includes challenging those who come into our house spewing bullshit.
> 
> Geekdom is a good place to start, but we do have to do more than just building a clubhouse and painting No Libs Allowed on the sign.


I can't believe I'm actually agreeing with a Rightoid but yeah. If you want to act like a "Le Epik" culture warrior who owns the Libtards and pander to Alt Right manchildren who think that Hollywood putting women,gays and blacks in movies,games and comic books is globalhomo jewish propaganda to destroy white men you need to accept people are going to fucking hate you and companies will avoid your controversial ass like the plague.


----------



## EnemyStand (Mar 19, 2021)

CheezzyMach said:


> I can't believe I'm actually agreeing with a Rightoid but yeah. If you want to act like a "Le Epik" culture warrior who owns the Libtards and pander to Alt Right manchildren who think that Hollywood putting women,gays and blacks in movies,games and comic books is globalhomo jewish propaganda to destroy white men you need to accept people are going to fucking hate you and companies will avoid your controversial ass like the plague.


You're agreeing with me because everything I said was true. As psychotic as the far left has become, too many Internet Super Warriors responded by going just as psychotic in the other direction. That is undeniable to a reasonable human being. Of course, this was the plutocrat ideal of getting the unwashed masses at each other's throats and it has worked oh so well.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Mar 19, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> Of course, this was the plutocrat ideal of getting the unwashed masses at each other's throats and it has worked oh so well.


Meh, none of this shit is new the internet just made it more visible.


----------



## Interchanger (Mar 19, 2021)

I only just heard about this, but it another case of 'establishment' verses 'consumer'. I lost interest in 2015 with Halo 5 and TLJ, I'm glad that many channels that got there rise in this time moved on from mindless hating to talking about what actually inspires them. Because at this point the channels continuing to talk about dumb leftist movies have made there points a thousand times.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 20, 2021)

There are a lot of idiots on youtube defending the incels spergs of Geeks&Gaymers.

Is their own fault if YouTube then take out their channels and get doxxed because of association with a hate-filled channel.

I love how they think they can win vs mainstream media and hollywood.


----------



## Interchanger (Mar 20, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> There are a lot of idiots on youtube defending the incels spergs of Geeks&Gaymers.
> 
> Is their own fault if YouTube then take out their channels and get doxxed because of association with a hate-filled channel.
> 
> I love how they think they can win vs mainstream media and hollywood.


Not to mention these channels have been going none stop for over half a decade now if not longer and where has there impact been seen?


----------



## Oats12345 (Mar 20, 2021)

CheezzyMach said:


> I can't believe I'm actually agreeing with a Rightoid but yeah. If you want to act like a "Le Epik" culture warrior who owns the Libtards and pander to Alt Right manchildren who think that Hollywood putting women,gays and blacks in movies,games and comic books is globalhomo jewish propaganda to destroy white men you need to accept people are going to fucking hate you and companies will avoid your controversial ass like the plague.


I can't belive I'm agreeing with you. I have disagree with you on every thread that I have seen you in. But this time I agree


----------



## CheezzyMach (Mar 20, 2021)

Oats12345 said:


> I can't belive I'm agreeing with you. I have disagree with you on every thread that I have seen you in. But this time I agree


 * Insert Gimli meme here *


----------



## Xerxes IX (Mar 20, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> No kidding. It's the language of losers. "If only we had Hollywood celebrities on our side, if only colleges weren't Commie recruitment centers, if only, if only if only..." Time for everyone to put on our big boy and big girl pants. This is what it is to be the counterculture. It isn't easy. It isn't fun. But the job of the counterculture is to push back on what's popular and challenge ideas. And when I say challenge ideas, I don't mean own the libs of Twitter. People these days want to float through life. If the right wing wants to survive, it has to make do with what it has and do some real grassroots shit, and that includes challenging those who come into our house spewing bullshit.
> 
> Geekdom is a good place to start, but we do have to do more than just building a clubhouse and painting No Libs Allowed on the sign.


The idea that G&G thought they'd _ever_ be accepted by the mainstream if they were just good enough reminded me of that one VidCon where all the anti SJW skeptics were smugly prancing about and insisting that they were going to win the culture war by having a debate with the SJWs. Sargon didn't win anything by sitting at an Anita Sarkeesian panel and getting called a garbage human who was obsessed with her (but it sure blew up his ego and made him believe he could be Leader of the Liberalists). That chick from MTV agreed to talk with Andy Warski at the con and then later mocked the asinine "we're going to convert the SJWs by talking to them" mentality.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 20, 2021)

Xerxes IX said:


> The idea that G&G thought they'd _ever_ be accepted by the mainstream if they were just good enough reminded me of that one VidCon where all the anti SJW skeptics were smugly prancing about and insisting that they were going to win the culture war by having a debate with the SJWs. Sargon didn't win anything by sitting at an Anita Sarkeesian panel and getting called a garbage human who was obsessed with her (but it sure blew up his ego and made him believe he could be Leader of the Liberalists). That chick from MTV agreed to talk with Andy Warski at the con and then later mocked the asinine "we're going to convert the SJWs by talking to them" mentality.




This remind me of when Ethan Ralph said to Mundane Matt mainstream media will never accept him.

If you have a youtube channel you will never make it into that business because the industry media isn't about honest opinions, but manufactured ones.

Geeks&Gaymers are actually really retarded and autistics (plus thr main dude looks like a pedophile). I for one I'm glad that the piece of shit homosexual autistic faggot of Zack Snyder called them on stream like that.

... Also what a piece of shit that is Zack Snyder that he included the name of her dead daughter on the movie that caused her to killed herself? He is such a piece of shit I was baffled he did that.


----------



## frozenrunner (Mar 20, 2021)

Everything about this is pathetic. Every single thing.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Mar 20, 2021)

I was wondering wtf all the hullaballoo over this "synder cut" was.  I thought it was just marketing for a directors cut or smth.  lmao


----------



## Private Pyle (Mar 21, 2021)

Oats12345 said:


> I can't belive I'm agreeing with you. I have disagree with you on every thread that I have seen you in. But this time I agree


I’m just wondering what he’s definition of a rightoid is


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Mar 21, 2021)

Oats12345 said:


> I can't belive I'm agreeing with you. I have disagree with you on every thread that I have seen you in. But this time I agree





CheezzyMach said:


> * Insert Gimli meme here *





"Never thought I'd agree with a leftist"



"What about agreeing with a Kiwifarmer?"


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 22, 2021)

Mecha had a good response after a few days. THAT is what you do. You wait and then respond.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Mar 22, 2021)

not surprised in the least by snyder's reaction as i've always known him to be a hollywood liberal despite the macho and even subtly fascist aesthetic of his films (esp the flattering portrayal of rorschach in watchmen WHO FUCKING EXECUTES PEDOS WITHOUT TRIAL and the entirety of 300), g&g are autistic morons thinking zack is the leader of the white race in hollywood or something like that and being seen to be pro anything on the right would wreck his career, for example he announced biden support in a very innocuous manner without any apparent TDS. zack was in fact very restrained in his reaction to G&G, far FAR more than a typical hollywoodite would ever be, which i think is the most revealing thing out of all this. how many rank & file actors and directors would practically threaten to go and shoot those podcasters for what amounts to some edgy tasteless joking and then blog about it later?

also Comics Matter's video response was a very even-handed take and a dose of reality these fools should see.


----------



## Oliveoil (Mar 22, 2021)

Wonder Boy said:


> not surprised in the least by snyder's reaction as i've always known him to be a hollywood liberal despite the macho and even subtly fascist aesthetic of his films (esp the flattering portrayal of rorschach in watchmen WHO FUCKING EXECUTES PEDOS WITHOUT TRIAL and the entirety of 300), g&g are autistic morons thinking zack is the leader of the white race in hollywood or something like that and being seen to be pro anything on the right would wreck his career, for example he announced biden support in a very innocuous manner without any apparent TDS. zack was in fact very restrained in his reaction to G&G, far FAR more than a typical hollywoodite would ever be, which i think is the most revealing thing out of all this. how many rank & file actors and directors would practically threaten to go and shoot those podcasters for what amounts to some edgy tasteless joking and then blog about it later?
> 
> also Comics Matter's video response was a very even-handed take and a dose of reality these fools should see.


Muh consequences of behavior.
Give it time.
There will be another Weinstein in a few years.
Then I will be there with this occurrence and cite it happily as the reason why anyone should have free speech. Even this director. He was VERY restrained. I don't he hold animas against them. However he made a bitch pr move and it WAS a charity event.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 22, 2021)

Wonder Boy said:


> not surprised in the least by snyder's reaction as i've always known him to be a hollywood liberal despite the macho and even subtly fascist aesthetic of his films (esp the flattering portrayal of rorschach in watchmen WHO FUCKING EXECUTES PEDOS WITHOUT TRIAL and the entirety of 300), g&g are autistic morons thinking zack is the leader of the white race in hollywood or something like that and being seen to be pro anything on the right would wreck his career, for example he announced biden support in a very innocuous manner without any apparent TDS. zack was in fact very restrained in his reaction to G&G, far FAR more than a typical hollywoodite would ever be, which i think is the most revealing thing out of all this. how many rank & file actors and directors would practically threaten to go and shoot those podcasters for what amounts to some edgy tasteless joking and then blog about it later?
> 
> also Comics Matter's video response was a very even-handed take and a dose of reality these fools should see.



Zack Snyder is a hypocrite. His own daughter killed herself because she suffered from mental illness that most likely came from a sexually confused liberal father, a neglecting mother and the whole pedophile fake backstabbing Hollywood setting she grew up.

I'll be not surprised if Zack Snyder sold her daughter to some pedophile producer so he could direct Sucker Punch (which was a fetish pedo film) or 300 (another fetish homo film).

To be honest, anyone who cover Hollywood movies or get triggered because is not what they expect is retarded.

Geeks&Gaymers are retarded and serves them right that their homosexual faggot God Zack Snyder called them on being retarded alt-rights.


----------



## The Booba Expert (Mar 24, 2021)

So can this finally turn into the official Geeks and Gamers thread since they don't have a thread yet?

Jeremy has proved to me more and more that him building his brand is turning him into a gigantic pussy.

Jeremy has been doing what he claims to hate, virtue signal. Sorry Jeremy but you saying you are trying to beat them at their own game and prove to them how not ist and ism you are is literally what liberals do you idiot. Lately he has been trying to look like some super non sexist person who loves and respects dykes and Mudslimes(the Hijabi gamer virtue signaling has been the most cringe I've ever seen from him).

Also minor point he has a lot of repetitive phrases he repeats in almost every video that annoys the piss out of me. Here are some examples:

That's the reality of the situation
I'm using your own logic against you
I'm just stating my opinion


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 24, 2021)

In comparison when William Shatner's twitter team insulted Red Letter media, nothing major happened.

With this, Geeks and Gamers is acting like they got thrown over a barrel and raped by an ogre and now nobody will marry him because he's defiled and leaking piss and shit everywhere and this is why we have to up our donations.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 24, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> In comparison when William Shatner's twitter team insulted Red Letter media, nothing major happened.
> 
> With this, Geeks and Gamers is acting like they got thrown over a barrel and raped by an ogre and now nobody will marry him because he's defiled and leaking piss and shit everywhere and this is why we have to up our donations.



Comparing RLM and Geeks&Gaymers is like comparing a vintage Brandi to  diarrhea.

Jeremy is, first of all, ugly as shit, stupid as shit and he probably smell like shit like all the other neckbeard faggots who surround themselves with children's toys. And second of all he doesn't have neither the intelligence nor the emotional stability to laugh it off.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 24, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> Comparing RLM and Geeks&Gaymers is like comparing a vintage Brandi to  diarrhea.
> 
> Jeremy is, first of all, ugly as shit, stupid as shit and he probably smell like shit like all the other neckbeard faggots who surround themselves with children's toys. And second of all he doesn't have neither the intelligence nor the emotional stability to laugh it off.


He needs to prove that he's a real fan and cosplay as Cyborg on the next stream.


----------



## Kornheiser (Mar 25, 2021)

I thought controversy creates cash? So how should the right move forward? People here have given up on doing anything though they can do grassroots activism on the right. I was part of a group that legalized open carry in Wisconsin and that worked out in the end. I still think Snyder is going to get heat in Hollywood for even going on the stream regardless of what he did. He talked to right wingers and that’s a taboo for some one who is climbing back up in the entertainment industry.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 25, 2021)

Kornheiser said:


> I thought controversy creates cash? So how should the right move forward? People here have given up on doing anything though they can do grassroots activism on the right. I was part of a group that legalized open carry in Wisconsin and that worked out in the end. I still think Snyder is going to get heat in Hollywood for even going on the stream regardless of what he did. He talked to right wingers and that’s a taboo for some one who is climbing back up in the entertainment industry.



From what I can gather from this shitshow Zack Snyder is being blacklisted from Hollywood because his Justice League was a success among fans. It was a "toxic" win and a lot of mainstream media outlets like Vox, Kotaku, Vice are condemning it.

I hate Zack Snyder. He needed 10 years to do a good movie.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 26, 2021)

Have you guys seen this? The Hijabi gamer defending those retards? A brown, shit on corner, muslim defending alt-right neckbeards on why they aren't islamophobics!

This shit is escalating and I think Geeks&Gamers deserves their own thread (and the "hijabi gamer" as an orbiter)

Edit: Holy shit, she looks retarded in that thumbnail. She def has autism.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 26, 2021)

Did none of these schlubs see Sucker Punch?

Only a "Male Feminist" could have made that movie.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Mar 26, 2021)

Spunt said:


> Did none of these schlubs see Sucker Punch?


Really gonna ask that as a question?


----------



## rbzfan (Mar 26, 2021)

This entire Geeks + Gamers controversy tires and angers me a lot. They're not "Alt-right," but they are stupid. Incredibly braindead YouTube commentators, all they do is bitch and moan about Brie Larson and Star Wars not being what they want. Don't get me wrong, the Disney sequel trilogy is abysmal. But I'm not going to make a hundred videos about it, which they have done and then some. They make the lowest bar type of content: Reading a news article and reacting to it with their thoughts. It doesn't even need to be a video, these people could just make longform podcasts weekly to talk about news. I don't need a video every day talking about why Kathleen Kennedy is the worst person ever. I don't like her, but move on. It's why I can't stand these "counter-culture" types or the people who claim to be conservative. I am as right as you could probably get. Nothing you guys are doing will get shit done. You're no different than Sargon whining about libs on his show. You're just a bunch of classical lefties that have been disenfranchised, but you won't accomplish anything just complaining about dinosaur Hollywood garbage comic book movies that nobody cares about. Realistically, the MCU was the only thing a decent portion of the population looked at in the last decade as ticket sales went through the floor. Award shows have lost viewership, so has traditional news media, I mean really, the fact you guys exist means you kind of have won and have an advantage over the people, and you aren't doing anything with it. CNN barely gets half a million people to watch their shit, while you are close to half a million subscribers on your channel. The old ways are leaving the door for sure, but you have to fill that void with something new and inspiring, not shitting on something already decayed. More people watch Pewdiepie play Minecraft than they do watching any news outlet. But they don't see that as a win for "fans," your entire brand relies on picking the decaying corpse of the old.

As for Zack Snyder, I don't know what these assholes expected. The dude may like Ayn Rand, and he has talked about doing a faithful adaptation of her book "The Fountainhead," but he's still a leftie, just like his comic idol, Frank Miller. He's a male feminist, he voted for Joe Biden, he made the movie "Sucker Punch," and he sucks up to degenerates like Leslie Jones. What makes his movies appealing is his unique style and God-like portrayal of heroes. Separate the art from the artist and all that. These people were never "pro-fan" or "pro-conservative" types, Snyder is just more tolerable because his movies, while political, are not obnoxious like lots of stuff coming out now. I think it was a mistake for him to do the livestream at all. Why would he agree to go on with them if he knew what kind of channel they are? Snyder has been running around doing these livestreams with YouTubers in anticipation for the release, because I do genuinely think he is appreciative of people wanting to see his movie, but G+G was the only one he made a disclaimer on. I don't like G+G or Jeremy, but Zack's comments were ill in tone and in timing. Completely unnecessary and very oddly morbid, the idea of connecting them to a recent shooting, which wasn't hate related for clarification. So it was double smear, and G+G took it. I don't think they should've argued with Zack, I think they could've just ended the stream to save face. Slogging through it like losers and then coping about it for three hours is what's pathetic. Ask Zack to clarify his comments on the spot or kick him off. That's how you do it. They did none of that and it just proves these people get nothing done. You suck up to the Hollywood machine that hates you. It's really confusing to, I hate the machine too, but I have other venues for entertainment that are totally adequate and fulfilling, yet they seek to "bring back" what they used to love, they don't understand the concept of letting go. Hollywood was never yours, you happened to like it. Actual traditionalists don't care about "cinema."

So it was a bad move on everyone's part. Shouldn't have organized the stream, because you're supposed to be anti-Hollywood (which is not the case), and Snyder shouldn't have made those smear remarks, it was uncalled for. Though I'd say Jeremy deserves it. He shit on Snyder's work for years and then he sucked up to him when it became lucrative to be on the #ReleaseTheSnyderCut train.

Jeremy's true thoughts on Snyder's films, January 2019:





His channel's grift a year later:





I like Zack's movies, but this industry doesn't like you. Stop thinking it's your friend. Fuck "conservatives" and movietubers. You're a cancer that kills itself eventually.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Mar 26, 2021)

rbzfan said:


> .It doesn't even need to be a video, these people could just make longform podcasts weekly to talk about news


You'd think they'd have the patience for that? Or the diligence?


rbzfan said:


> just like his comic idol, Frank Miller.


Frank Miller is a leftie?


rbzfan said:


> Jeremy's true thoughts on Snyder's films, January 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That grift,that grift tastes so sweet.


----------



## SuiSui1 (Mar 27, 2021)

SuiSui1 said:


> Spoiler: Dicey Dox of G & G, figured this would be the place for Drama Whores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doxed Jeremy a while back, nothing like @Smug Freiza or the Pillar men but something.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Mar 27, 2021)

SuiSui1 said:


> I doxed Jeremy a while back, nothing like @Smug Freiza or the Pillar men but something.


Picz or it didn't happen.


----------



## SuiSui1 (Mar 27, 2021)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Picz or it didn't happen.


?


Spoiler: If you want to call Jeremy and let him know, be my guest.


----------



## Just Dont (Mar 27, 2021)

rbzfan said:


> I don't think they should've argued with Zack, I think they could've just ended the stream to save face. Slogging through it like losers and then coping about it for three hours is what's pathetic. Ask Zack to clarify his comments on the spot or kick him off. That's how you do it.



That's what someone with some balls would had done: Make Zack Snyder explain why he said that, then kick him out and end the stream while saying FUCK YOU ZACK SNYDER, I'M GLAD YOUR DAUGHTER KILLED HERSELF. 

Like a motherfucking boss. 

But what can you expect from low T manchilds who surround themselves with toys and funko pops while complaining about hollywood movies and women?

They literally stood there grinning like retards and pretending it wasn't a big deal. 

Geeks&Gaymers totally deserves the shitshow they have now because they embodied the spirit of the lazy, annoying, neckbeard, ugly retard on the internet who thinks they know better.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Mar 27, 2021)

SuiSui1 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you want to call Jeremy and let him know, be my guest.
> ...


What should I ask him?


Just Dont said:


> Geeks&Gaymers totally deserves the shitshow they have now because they embodied the spirit of the lazy, annoying, neckbeard, ugly retard on the internet who thinks they know better.


No that's the Quartering. These people feel more like fat ego-inflated gnats who try to appeal to people who masturbate to coomsumerism that they inevitably walk back towards.


----------



## SuiSui1 (Mar 27, 2021)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> What should I ask him


Tell him that he should burn all his hats and shave his head in repentance for the disaster of that of live stream. And to cover his Cobra in baloney for a whole week.


----------



## Internet_Loner (Apr 3, 2021)

Geeks + Gamers needs his own thread.​


----------

